# Facebook anyone?



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Does anyone besides me use Facebook? I'm finally setting up a Facebook page just for my paintings.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Terry, yes, I use Facebook.
Set up as a fan page, made friends with some wonderful artists on there.

https://www.facebook.com/Fineartstudios?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

cjm1972 said:


> Hi Terry, yes, I use Facebook.
> Set up as a fan page, made friends with some wonderful artists on there.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Fineartstudios?ref=ts&fref=ts


I "liked" your page and am now a follower. I'm still working on setting up my page. I want to put all the pictures on it that I'm willing to sell. If they sell fine, if not fine too. I was just wondering if anyone else did it too. Yours seems more for socially linking to other artists not to sell.

How is your back doing? I hope the pain is getting better.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Terry,
Thanks for the "Like", I don't sell on Facebook, your right. I love looking others work, but sometimes people ask me to draw portraits for them.

Have you tried Fine Art America? You can sell prints on there too.

My back is feeling a little better, the medication seems to be working, but am dealt a painful reminder, every time I get to adventurous. 

I have'nt forgotten about "Gridless" and will getting back to that asap.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I just did the facebook page for my friends to see the work and while I was at it put a price on the pictures. LOL. Maybe as I get better I'll put some pictures on a more competitive place but for now I'm not comfortable doing that yet.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I FB but it's just social. I have my drawings on my FB page but do not have a page dedicated just for my art.


----------



## Gareth Craven (Apr 9, 2015)

I've also liked the page, cjm1972 
I absolutely love getting to discover new artist portfolios so that's just a dream for me! I also tend to share artwork from artists that I personally like as Artists of the day on my Facebook page, just to basically show off their artwork and themselves and help them in the best way I can 

Here's my page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Hire-an-Artist/576767002429943?fref=ts

And good luck with selling those prints on FB Terry! I've seen that work well quite a few times actually! Be sure to put [SOLD] in the description though when they actually are sold though, or simply take them down I suppose.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I watched your video log test (vlog) you have a great future ahead of you. So entrepreneurial. I think your idea is a good one and I hope it works out for you. As a hobbyist that sells very little and only to friends I am not interested in being promoted, but I'm sure you will have a lot of artists flocking to you. From your web site it looks like you already do.

Just BTW I love your accent. Irish? I'm not good at recognizing accents but I loved listening to you talk.


----------



## Gareth Craven (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words! It's a West Yorkshire accent, England 
Sometimes I worry about it though because I know sometimes I can be a pretty hard accent and dialogue to understand. For example instead of saying "Anything or nothing" we say "Owt or Nowt", which obviously wouldn't be immediately clear to anything unfamiliar with it. 

Yeah I try to regularly bring in new artists to support us so that when we launch we will have a lot of artists joining. And the more artists the better because clients will then have a wider range of artists to choose from 

The website is almost finished and when it is we'll be launching not too long after. It's a really scary and exciting thought for me, but mainly exciting because that's the time when I can really help artists get work!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I suggest you put your web site in your signature. If you don't know how let me know and I'll give you instructions. 

In this day of age I don't anyone will have trouble understanding your accent. I love listening to it.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Gareth Craven said:


> It's a West Yorkshire accent, England


Southerner here (London), no idea what anyone is saying north of Watford. 
Good luck with the launch.

"by ‘eck lad, thats champion"


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I liked both your FB sites by the way! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Gareth Craven (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd like to but I've found that there's a lot of people that find it a 'tacky' or some other kind of derogatory form of promotion, on one forum I actually got my introduction deleted simply because I was talking about myself and what I do. So I'm always timid when it comes to adding links and even names in places that I don't control, unless it's obvious that I'm allowed to it. Like on this topic where we're talking about Facebook groups.

So I'm likely not going to do it, don't want to upset anyone! Keep it professional and all that. 

Really glad you the like the video though, it's part of a new schedule to help people engage more. People like videos so I'm trying to get a vlog uploaded every Wednesday.

cjm1972, really impressed by your page, can I ask how you've managed to build such a big audience? I want to learn some tips from a master! Haha. Also not sure what's happened with the back but hope it's not serious! Back pain can be notoriously terrible! Not sure if it would be the same case for you but for when I get it (Minor pain), some good exercise does the trick.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Gareth Craven said:


> cjm1972, really impressed by your page, can I ask how you've managed to build such a big audience? I want to learn some tips from a master! Haha. Also not sure what's happened with the back but hope it's not serious! Back pain can be notoriously terrible! Not sure if it would be the same case for you but for when I get it (Minor pain), some good exercise does the trick.


Thanks Gareth, not sure how I have so many likes, haven't done anything special. For ages I had less than 50 likes, but since January it just seems to have taken off.


The back pain has eased up a lot, it was caused by disc bulges trapping a nerve, but physiotherapy has helped a lot. Exercise *is* the key, strengthening the back muscles and keeping fit afterwards.


----------



## Gareth Craven (Apr 9, 2015)

cjm1972 said:


> "by ‘eck lad, thats champion"


Haha, this got me. "Aye that's the Yorkshire way, lad!" 

Yeah the more north of the UK you go the less you can understand! I was in Liverpool 2 years ago not long before shark diving and I went for a Burger King (To quote my Dad "We want to fatten you up") and for an awkward 2/3 minutes me and my Dad was both there struggling to understand what the lady at the counter was saying while we was trying to order 2 whoppers. So embarrassing!

She didn't exactly help us out with our feeble understanding of the Liverpool accent either, didn't slow down her talking once! Haha

Oh man, trapped nerve? I'm glad you're getting better now, buddy, because that can be really serious!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't understand what you foreigners are talking about.. but I, too, use FB to post many of my pictures. I typically upload them to DA first.. and them link to them on FB. Has actually gotten me a few jobs.

D


----------



## Dreamcatcher (May 5, 2015)

Hi,im new here and just finding my way around the site.I've had a peek and liked the above fb pages


----------



## shebanshlee (Jun 24, 2015)

Type in Shlee Binesi if anyone is interested in my art looking to expand and share


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Will do and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

shebanshlee said:


> Type in Shlee Binesi if anyone is interested in my art looking to expand and share


I see you were raised in BC... My wife grew up in Smithers.. Glad to have you here with us.. I friended you on DA

D


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Viktoria-R/1545142065775512


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

I made a page for where I can update on my comic 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Storymakers-stories/490009654490651?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Erilia said:


> I made a page for where I can update on my comic
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Storymakers-stories/490009654490651?ref=tn_tnmn


LOL you are so funny...liked it


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Asancta said:


> LOL you are so funny...liked it


Thank you so much  I liked yours too  I love your paintings ^_^


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Erilia said:


> Thank you so much  I liked yours too  I love your paintings ^_^


 Apparently everybody likes them...except me...
http://www.artistforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Asancta said:


> Apparently everybody likes them...except me...
> http://www.artistforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Your paintings are great! What do you think is wrong with them? We artistic types love to be too hard on our works because we know every detail, including (what we perceive as) flaws, when the "flaws" are actually our hidden signature.


----------

